# ROH Drift-R's Offsets



## Rev3rt4 (Sep 30, 2021)

I am looking to purchase some 18" black w/polished lip drift-r's. I found a set through Group-A wheels but they sold. I was actually waiting to hear back from Group-A to confirm they were available first, when they sold .They have another set for '70-'81 Camaro (5x4.75) which according to older posts, will fit the GTO. When I messaged Group-A about this, again to confirm, they said the offsets are different so they will not fit the GTO.

Can anyone offer insight on the offset difference? It seems pretty well documented there's no issues with 5x4.75 bolt pattern, but I can't imagine the offset being that far off for the same wheel.

Side note, if anyone has a used set of 18x9 18x10, I'm interested.


----------



## Rev3rt4 (Sep 30, 2021)

I actually had a good conversation with Group-A over the phone, and they explained the difference in offset. I guess I'm just going to have to take their word for it.

They're down to one last set of 19's. I really wanted to avoid 19s due to the low profile, but maybe it's not that big a deal. 18s seem to be a perfect fit, and 19s seem to bring about trimming/rub issues. Again, not a concern of mine, mainly just worried about the ride quality and performance if I went with 19s.

I love talking to myself..  but any input would be helpful.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Love your humor on this. Most of us are the old school goat guys the 04-06 guys are rare. I would imagine the offset difference on the 2nd gen Camaro and the new goat is quite different. You could pm GTO44 who knows these cars 👍


----------

